# Virus scanner for pendrive



## aura6aura

I'm using symantec, but it did not detect any virus on my pendrive while some viruses were found when i scanned it using sophos anti-virus installed on my friend's computer. Is there any recommended virus scanner which can easily detect the infections on pendrive and remove them except symantec and sophos?


----------



## chauffeur2

G'Day aura6aura,

There are a number of anti-virus programs about that will do the job that you are looking for; such as, AVG Free Edition Anti Virus available from here, is one very good example.

You might also want to try Trend Microsystems "housecall" from here. This one will do an on-line scan your entire computer as well.

Give them a try and post back with the outcome.


----------



## Cellus

Another good alternative is to scan the detected files with a meta-scanner such as VirusTotal, which combines the engines of several antivirus scanners and gives you the result for each one. Good way to single out detections of a questionable nature (possible false positives).

VirusTotal

Another good alternative for a free online antivirus scan would be the Kaspersky Lab Online Virus Scanner:

Kaspersky Lab Online Virus Scanner


----------



## aura6aura

I have 2 pendrives which both contain the following folders and files:
G(F):\$lddata$
G(F):\ms.config\ld.exe
G(F):\ms.config\ldup.exe
G(F):\rm\sy.doc
G(F):\infrom.exe
G(F):\autorun.inf
I tried to find these hidden folders in my friend's pendrive which is the same brand as mine but none is found except $lddata$ folder. I assume the rest are infections on my pendrives. I've scanned and removed them using sophos anti-virus but the following files and folders couldn't be removed using any anti-virus software.
G(F):\ms.config
G(F):\rm
G(F):\infrom.exe
G(F):\autorun.inf
I've turned off system restore before doing scan in safe mode, everytime i successfully delete them but they just reappear after i replug in the pendrives.
I suppose these files have directly affected my pendrive autoplay setting. There's no prompt asking for my action everytime i plug in my pendrives. Is they malware and any removal tool can be used to get rid of them? i have tried sophos, symantec, spyware doctor, spybot, adware, trojanhunter, ewido and avg.
Please help on my problem. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## aura6aura

Addition to my previous post, here's the content of autorun.inf found in my pendrives.
[AutoRun]
open=infrom.exe
shellexecute=infrom.exe
shell\Auto\command=infrom.exe
shell=Auto


----------



## ram2guyz

aura6aura said:


> I'm using symantec, but it did not detect any virus on my pendrive while some viruses were found when i scanned it using sophos anti-virus installed on my friend's computer. Is there any recommended virus scanner which can easily detect the infections on pendrive and remove them except symantec and sophos?


----------



## PRASAD SRIPADA

aura6aura said:


> Addition to my previous post, here's the content of autorun.inf found in my pendrives.
> [AutoRun]
> open=infrom.exe
> shellexecute=infrom.exe
> shell\Auto\command=infrom.exe
> shell=Auto


----------

